# I need more nitrate



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

I bought my third tank at november. And since then I've had problems with nitrate. I have too few fishes in my tanks and plants don't like that at all. Only strong nitrate takers are doing good and others eke. 

In newest tank nitrate is 0 althought it sounds overstocked. 
It has 24 US gallons water in and fishes are
4 sparkling gouramys (2 inches)
7 kuhlies (almost 4 inches, but don't make much waste)
20 tiny rasboras (1 inc, Boraras brigittae and B. urophthalmoides) pic to compare size
2 Amano shrimps
4 Bamboo shrimps

Rasboras and amanos make waste as much as gasterobods and sparklings are small too but I have so many kuhlies that they should do enough waste. I guess I have so much plants that they consume all waste before I can see any. I am feeding this tanks much but even that doesn't help. 


Second tank has 0 nitrates also. Before I took some fishes to new tank it was ok, nitrates were about 8. But now I have problem with this tank too. It's about 22 gallon tank and I have in it
2 Apistogramma borelliis (male 2 inces, female 1 inc)
2 Gastromyzon ? loaches (2 inches)
small adult bristlenose female, about 3 inches
shrimps



Third tank nitrates are also 0. While ago this tank was overstocked, nitrate was 30 max. So I gave 11 silvertipped tetras away. And now this tank has 0 nitrates. Seems odd that tetras did that much waste, but they did. Fishes in this 24 gallons tank are
male betta
3 Dario dario (1 inch)
5 panda corys (2 inches)




So here's my problem tanks. First sounds full, what should I do with it? Could I take some new fishes to second tank? To third tank I'd need algae eater. What would be convenient? I don't like usual fishes that much. I'd like to get some rare species. Any ideas? 


Sorry about so long post.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out http://www.gregwatson.com He stocks all of your PMDD needs including KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate). Good prices and you can buy powdered or liquid. The extra potassium will also help your plants. They also have trace mix (csm+b) and many others. His PMDD is all I use now with the exception of Fluorish Excel for extra carbon.


----------



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

I must admit that I don't have guts to order white powdery material to finland. Everything goes through customs here. I'm trying to buy kaliumnitrate from here. But it's only sold in pharmacist here. Nearest pharmacist that sell it is hours drive away. I didn't have luck last time I wanted to buy it. They don't want to sell me it because I'm certainly going to make a bomb. :roll:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Stump Remover (sold under one brand name called "green light" here) is a source of KNO3. I'm sure you have gardening centers over there and one of them should carry it. Fleet enema sold in pharmacies and some grocery stores contains PO4 if you need that also. Just let me know what ferts you cant find and I will post alternate sources.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

a what ENEMA!?


----------

